
The Next-Generation Amiga That Never Materialized Just Went Up for Pre-Order - eterps
https://www.forbes.com/sites/marcochiappetta/2019/10/22/the-next-generation-amiga-that-never-materialized-just-went-up-for-pre-order/
======
ksaj
Because of the "blended" chipset features, I look forward to what Amiga
hackers discover they can do to exploit them when this comes out.

Guaranteed there will be platform-specific quirks (one of the best things
about computing in the good ol' days) plying the incompatible opcodes and
features together. The best results are ones that create new but unintended
features, like the Atari ST "hidden" video mode.

Bring it on!

